# Branson Tickets



## stevelb (Aug 25, 2011)

We are going to Branson for a week starting the Saturday before Labor Day.  Is it best to purchase tickets for shows on line or wait to we are there.  Can anyone point me to coupons or discount sites that can be used for tickets either on line or at the box offices.  I know that we want to see that violin player and probably also the group Six that is talked about here.  Thanks.


----------



## bellesgirl (Aug 25, 2011)

We are also going but not until mid October.  I was curious about the same thing.  I would think it will be more crowded when the OP goes.


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 25, 2011)

I've posted the links to several half-price deals in some of my prior posts...

Here is the best site (make sure you extend the range to 60 miles).

http://www.halfoffdeals.com/browse/Springfield/Missouri/?perpage=48

Check out groupon and living social for springfield missouri... they'll have some for Branson occasionally. 417 magazine (search for it on google) has Branson deals also.

This site also has a Branson section (look for it on the page):

http://www.halfpriceozarks.com/

On all the deal sites, the best option is the instant print.  If they have to mail them to you, you might not get them by Labor Day.


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 25, 2011)

bellesgirl said:


> I would think it will be more crowded when the OP goes.


 
That is correct, Labor Day will be crowded; however, not as bad as mid-summer.  And mid-October would be one of my favorite times of the year.


----------



## bellesgirl (Aug 25, 2011)

ace2000 said:


> I've posted the links to several half-price deals in some of my prior posts...
> 
> Here is the best site (make sure you extend the range to 60 miles).
> 
> ...



ace2000: Thanks for your advice. I have read it in the past and it should prove valuable.  But I haven't found much information on discounts specifically for shows.  When we went to NYC last year there were lots of websites that offered 30-50% off on Broadway tickets.  I have not seen anything similar for Branson.  Maybe I just am not seeing it in your links.

Are you recommending that we sign up for Groupon and Livingsocial for deals on show tickets?  I am particularly interested in any of the other stuff.


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 25, 2011)

bellesgirl said:


> ace2000: Thanks for your advice. I have read it in the past and it should prove valuable.  But I haven't found much information on discounts specifically for shows.  When we went to NYC last year there were lots of websites that offered 30-50% off on Broadway tickets.  I have not seen anything similar for Branson.  Maybe I just am not seeing it in your links.
> 
> Are you recommending that we sign up for Groupon and Livingsocial for deals on show tickets?  I am particularly interested in any of the other stuff.


 
Most of the half-price sites only offer deals for one day... so you would have to check it on a daily basis.  Did you check this site?

http://www.halfoffdeals.com/browse/Springfield/Missouri/?perpage=48

Make sure you extend the range to 60 miles.  I see Liverpool Legends, Oak Ridge Boys, Clay Cooper, Redneck Tenors, Grand Jubilee, Paul Harris, Gatlin Brothers, Americana, Red, Paul Harris, Hughes Brothers, and Circle B supper show.  

Can you not see those?  I think that's exactly what you're looking for, and there is no extra commitment.  

On Groupon and Living Social, you'll have to change the location to Springfield Missouri.  Occasionally they'll have Branson shows posted there.


----------



## bellesgirl (Aug 25, 2011)

60 miles did the trick!  Thanks, I missed that on your earlier post.


----------



## Hophop4 (Aug 25, 2011)

Here is another site:  2 for 1 but you have to purchase when you get to Branson no phone orders.  

http://www.branson2for1tickets.com/


----------



## libraria99 (Aug 25, 2011)

This site has vouchers for SIX (2 for $45).  It is a radio station where you pay online and they will mail the voucher to you.  You make your own reservation thru the theater box office telling them you have radio station vouchers.  

https://www.rabezauction.com/main.cfm?mid=140

Shoji Tabuchi traditionally doesn't offer discounts; they are most likely the most expensive show in Branson, but a "must see once"

Check www.reservebranson.com for schedules of shows the dates you will be there.


----------

